# Photography Thread 2022



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 1, 2022)

All the best for the new year!


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 1, 2022)

My taxi back to work tonight. Series of 3


----------



## mhendo (Jan 15, 2022)

My wife and I just moved back to California from the east coast, and had to drive across the country. We decided to make a stop at the Grand Canyon. I don't think any photo can do justice to the immensity of the place, but here's a few anyway. there's a gallery with some more pics here.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 16, 2022)

Cracking images! I was trying to work out what the wildlife was in the bush, until realising it was a toy donkey!


----------



## RoyReed (Jan 16, 2022)

mhendo said:


> My wife and I just moved back to California from the east coast, and had to drive across the country. We decided to make a stop at the Grand Canyon. I don't think any photo can do justice to the immensity of the place, but here's a few anyway. there's a gallery with some more pics here.


Particularly like the last three.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 16, 2022)

Protest today by Russian, Belarussian and Ukrainian diaspora in Prague against Putin & Lukashenka:

"Stop the terror! Freedom to all political prisoners"
"Together against dictators"


"We are ice under the feet of the Major"
"Outlive them all!"
"Freedom to political prisoners"
"Freedom to Navalny!"


"Stop the terror! Freedom to all political prisoners."
"Together against dictators."


Leanid Sudalenka is a human rights activist imprisoned in Belarus


The letters are made from the names of political prisoners in Belarus


Colour


----------



## mhendo (Jan 17, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Cracking images! I was trying to work out what the wildlife was in the bush, until realising it was a toy donkey!


Yeah, I don't know why it was there, but I couldn't resist taking the picture. I imagine a weeping child bereft of his or her furry friend, and mummy and daady refusing to risk life and limb to rescue it. Either that, or a sacrifice to the Canyon God.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jan 18, 2022)

A few I've recently posted on my insta (need to finally finish my website). All shot on HP5, mix of 35mm and medium format


----------



## mhendo (Jan 23, 2022)

Bryant street, South of Market, San Francisco


----------



## izz (Jan 23, 2022)

That first one's a corker gawkrodger


----------



## mhendo (Feb 11, 2022)

Picked up some new kit this week - well used kit, but new to me. A Nikon D500, and a Nikon 200-500/f5.6 zoom. Took it out in Golden Gate Park this morning to test it out. More in a gallery if anyone's interested.


----------



## strung out (Feb 11, 2022)

From one of my regular morning walks recently


----------



## sim667 (Feb 21, 2022)

FinLly just getting round to downloading some photos off my DSLR after not having access to my desktop for god knows how long


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 5, 2022)

Bedruthan Steps by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkormat (Mar 18, 2022)

I've barely taken any photos this year, partly through lack of time and partly through lack of motivation, what with all the shit going on. January to March, I got through one roll of 35mm (Fomapan 400) and one roll of medium format (Fomapan 100). I am usually happy if I get four good photos from a roll of 36, or two or three from medium format. Anyway, these are some of my favourites from this year's two rolls:

Křižovnické náměstí from Charles Bridge:


I've been trying to get something like this shot from the Prague metronome for years; I'm not sure this is it, but it's close:


Tables and chairs at the Scout institute:


Letná, Prague. There are few things as joyful as a speeding dog:


----------



## weltweit (Mar 18, 2022)

Nikkormat love the speeding dog


----------



## cybershot (Mar 18, 2022)

Taking advantage of this mornings low fog to emulate an above the clouds effect.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Mar 20, 2022)

Weekend collage from my trusty Motorola


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 21, 2022)

Golitha Falls by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## izz (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## sim667 (Mar 27, 2022)

Still getting to grips with the Underwater DSLR, getting flash right is really tricky underwater


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Apr 1, 2022)

Dancefloor?


----------



## strung out (Apr 3, 2022)

Cormorant keeping watch. Not sure which one I prefer.


----------



## Nivag (Apr 3, 2022)

strung out said:


> Cormorant keeping watch. Not sure which one I prefer.
> 
> View attachment 316974
> 
> View attachment 316984


The top one works best for me


----------



## mhendo (Apr 7, 2022)

It's spring, so the adorable young critters are emerging. Here's some from the back garden this morning.


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2022)

I was out with my Ricoh GRIII












						Graffiti, bagels, shadows & art: a walk from Brick Lane to Blackfriars in 35 photos - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Here's 35 photos documenting a late afternoon walk from Brick Lane in east London across the river and along the South Bank to Blackfriars station in central London, via the Whitechapel Art Gallery: Join the forum chat Central London photos – parks, buildings, street scenes and London life (over...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## neonwilderness (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## RoyReed (May 2, 2022)

National Covid Memorial Wall by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkormat (May 6, 2022)

Heidelberg a couple of weeks ago, on 35mm Ilford FP4 film. It's a nice town, worth a visit.



Heidelberg Thingstätte, and amphitheatre built by the Nazis.


----------



## cybershot (May 7, 2022)

The Disused cooling towers of Willington ‘B’ Power Station. B Station closed in 1999. Although most of the station was demolished at the turn of the millennium, the five cooling towers continue to dominate the skyline of the local area.


----------



## RoyReed (May 8, 2022)

St Paul's Cathedral by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## heinous seamus (May 19, 2022)




----------



## not a trot (May 27, 2022)

Found this huge fucker in a flower pot earlier.


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 1, 2022)

Wadebridge Sunset with Swan by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## cybershot (Jun 2, 2022)

Need to do a bit more editing on some more of these to remove wonderers out, especially of the shots with the sun through the window (typical, people are such a PITA) as by the time they moved the shot was gone.

Broadway Tower (Worcestershire)


----------



## Nivag (Jun 2, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Need to do a bit more editing on some more of these to remove wonderers out, especially of the shots with the sun through the window (typical, people are such a PITA) as by the time they moved the shot was gone.
> 
> Broadway Tower (Worcestershire)
> 
> ...


A bit of a dirty photoshop #peoplegone


----------



## Nikkormat (Jun 11, 2022)

I took this about twenty years ago, but have only just decided it's worthwhile. It's not sharp, which is annoying - I digitised it by photographing the negative, and didn't quite hit focus. I'll get it scanned properly one day. Manchester Town Hall Extension and Central Library, Ilford XP2 35mm.


I took this in 2020, but again, have only just decided I like it. Smíchovské nádraží, Prague, digital.


----------



## cybershot (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 11, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Heidelberg a couple of weeks ago, on 35mm Ilford FP4 film. It's a nice town, worth a visit.
> 
> View attachment 321477
> 
> ...


The Walbuhne in Berlin is also a Thing.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 11, 2022)

In the garden a couple of days ago.


----------



## strung out (Jun 14, 2022)

A trip to the Chinese columbarium in Penang.


----------



## RoyReed (Jun 16, 2022)

Poppies at West Pentire by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Poppies at West Pentire by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Poppies at West Pentire by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## weltweit (Jun 25, 2022)

Just trying to get my eye in again after a period without doing much photography. 

If you go down to the river ..


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## stdP (Jul 2, 2022)

From a recent trip to Norn Iron.

Disclaimer: there's been some very small image editing here where a lifejacket holder has been removed from the extreme right of the frame (it wasn't visible in the viewfinder) via clone brush.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 3, 2022)

One day when I grow up I'm gonna get me a proper camera, the phone I've got is a Motorola but it's good enough, and convenient for an adhd accident prone person like myself 

When I take photos I'm always looking at things, and then I'm always looking for better or more interesting things and it's good for helping me keep my perspective and seeing the beautiful and quirky things in the world 🙂


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> One day when I grow up I'm gonna get me a proper camera, the phone I've got is a Motorola but it's good enough, and convenient for an adhd accident prone person like myself


I also have a Moto, G9 Power, and I like the camera on it. If all your photos are from your phone I would say you are doing well with it. That said, if you got a "proper camera" you would probably really enjoy the added possibilities.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 3, 2022)

Oh thank you!   I'm due a new phone, my screens cracked and letting in the damp.  It's a moto G30. I'll look into the G9. I really like the convenience, but I'll play about on my daughter camera a bit more before commiting to buying one myself. Luckily boy 1 works in a shop that sells both good phones and cameras and I get a very good family discount  

I'm actually doing photography as a ' homework assignment ' for a project I've been involved with for a few years, and now we're using the PhotoVoice process. This is a bit of the work that's inspired this part of the project, although our focus is mental health






						Through my eyes: Photovoice and women with disability - Black Dog Institute
					






					www.blackdoginstitute.org.au


----------



## weltweit (Jul 3, 2022)

The G9 Power has a bigger battery, I am always paranoid about running out of charge just as I am about to receive an important call. With my lowish pattern of usage the battery could probably last 4 days


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 3, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> View attachment 330142View attachment 330143View attachment 330144View attachment 330145View attachment 330146View attachment 330147View attachment 330148


I love the one of the girl holding the dog.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 3, 2022)

A couple of abstracts. I was trying and failing to photograph dragonflies.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 3, 2022)

Thanks chainsawjob 

My daughter walking on the Boat Harbour wall in the rain on Saturday afternoon


----------



## stdP (Jul 7, 2022)

stdP said:


> Still, nothing quite compares to the texture you'd get out of a nice gritty B+W film - good ol' Tri-X or pushed Neopan.



Further to my comment from the film thread above... I've been off ill and without much to do other than to provide a heated cushion for the cat, so I've been using her as an unwilling accomplice. whilst having a play with my Fuji to get it to replicate the look'n'feel of Tri-X 400. The grain in those out-of-focus areas plus the harsh contrast and the fact you can never quite get the exposure quick enough (she's mid-wash and light was very poor, hence the blur from a ~1/15 shutter).


Hopefully the noise/grain effect survives the transcoding process but if not here's a close-up of the structure:


The lens is one of my favourites by the way;  23mm lens (35mm equiv) at f/1.4 with ISO set to 3200. The Tri-X recipe started out as this but has gone through a few other tweaks. For those of you unfamiliar with the Fuji stuff, they allow you to do a fairly astonishing amount of tweaking on the image processing in-camera, with the idea that you don't do any of it in post-production (something I dislike doing even if it means pictures aren't technically as good as they could be).


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 8, 2022)

There was a good sunset over South London tonight.




Sunset Over South London by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 9, 2022)

Two months to get through this roll of film, and there's nothing I really like on it; these are the best of a dull lot. I'm going through a stagnant period again. Also not happy with the quality of scans. I can pay about 6 quid and get usually decent but sometimes crap scanning, or closer to 12 and get consistently good; given how little I actually shoot, I suppose it's worth paying the extra.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 9, 2022)

Me too


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 9, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Two months to get through this roll of film, and there's nothing I really like on it; these are the best of a dull lot. I'm going through a stagnant period again. Also not happy with the quality of scans. I can pay about 6 quid and get usually decent but sometimes crap scanning, or closer to 12 and get consistently good; given how little I actually shoot, I suppose it's worth paying the extra.
> 
> View attachment 331331


I like the one of the ramp.

What's the difference between the £6 and £12 scans? 8bit JPG and 16bit TIF? Higher resolution?


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 9, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> I like the one of the ramp.
> 
> What's the difference between the £6 and £12 scans? 8bit JPG and 16bit TIF? Higher resolution?



Thanks. Both are jpeg, and they are similar resolution (2000x3000), but the cheaper ones sometimes look somehow rough (not grain, but a harsher tonality) - see the shadow areas below.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2022)

Testing an old Olympus Stylus 1 I picked up off eBay:


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 9, 2022)

Nikkormat said:


> Thanks. Both are jpeg, and they are similar resolution (2000x3000), but the cheaper ones sometimes look somehow rough (not grain, but a harsher tonality) - see the shadow areas below.
> 
> View attachment 331346


Hard to tell without a direct comparison, but 3000px doesn't seem a very high resolution scan to me. I'd be expecting at least 4800px (3200dpi) and hoping for 6000px (4000dpi). Also saving as JPG means you're losing some of the tonal range. Most scanners work at between 10 and 14bits per channel, but JPG is only 8bits, which is why TIFs at 16bits per channel is preferred as it can save all of the scanner's range with a bit of headroom to spare.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 9, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Hard to tell without a direct comparison, but 3000px doesn't seem a very high resolution scan to me. I'd be expecting at least 4800px (3200dpi) and hoping for 6000px (4000dpi). Also saving as JPG means you're losing some of the tonal range. Most scanners work at between 10 and 14bits per channel, but JPG is only 8bits, which is why TIFs at 16bits per channel is preferred as it can save all of the scanner's range with a bit of headroom to spare.



Thanks Roy, I'll bear that in mind. Scans, I only use for instagram and flickr so I don't usually go for the largest, but I will try the larger next time. One place offers TIF, so I will also try that.


----------



## stdP (Jul 9, 2022)

Do you know what sort of scanner they use...? 2000x3000 is typical of the sort of res you'd get from a flatbed scanner using a 135 adapter; "proper" film scanners tend to give much higher quality pictures - as Roy says, 3200-3500dpi is about the base and higher DPI appears on some (but I think much higher than that is beyond the revolving power of most film stock anyway, although grain detail is still a thing at higher DPIs).

Regardless of the bit depth of the finished image, the dynamic range of the scanner itself can be a big factor before you get to that stage - there's plenty of scanners (esp. of the flatbed kind) out there that might have a smaller dMax than the exposure you're putting through them, so of course you'll lose some detail regardless of whether you use an 8bit, 10bit or higher format. One (flatbed+adapter) scanner I used for some of my 35mm slides was unable to cope with a lot of my pictures (I seem to remember loads of my XP2 negs having a pretty colossal dynamic range - at least five or six stops) due to dynamic range limitations; I eventually spent a fair amount of money getting them scanned with a proper film scanner for archival purposes. If I still shot in film I'd weigh up whether it was worth buying a basic one myself - last time I looked there were several available for under £300.

Beautiful pic of the ramp at the railway station BTW. Oblique lighting like that is a godsend for B+W


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 10, 2022)

stdP said:


> Do you know what sort of scanner they use...? 2000x3000 is typical of the sort of res you'd get from a flatbed scanner using a 135 adapter; "proper" film scanners tend to give much higher quality pictures - as Roy says, 3200-3500dpi is about the base and higher DPI appears on some (but I think much higher than that is beyond the revolving power of most film stock anyway, although grain detail is still a thing at higher DPIs).
> 
> Regardless of the bit depth of the finished image, the dynamic range of the scanner itself can be a big factor before you get to that stage - there's plenty of scanners (esp. of the flatbed kind) out there that might have a smaller dMax than the exposure you're putting through them, so of course you'll lose some detail regardless of whether you use an 8bit, 10bit or higher format. One (flatbed+adapter) scanner I used for some of my 35mm slides was unable to cope with a lot of my pictures (I seem to remember loads of my XP2 negs having a pretty colossal dynamic range - at least five or six stops) due to dynamic range limitations; I eventually spent a fair amount of money getting them scanned with a proper film scanner for archival purposes. If I still shot in film I'd weigh up whether it was worth buying a basic one myself - last time I looked there were several available for under £300.
> 
> Beautiful pic of the ramp at the railway station BTW. Oblique lighting like that is a godsend for B+W



Thanks. No idea on the scanner, but you prompted me to check the properties of the jpegs; the better, more expensive place uses a Noritsu, but there is no data for the cheaper place.

Something I am tempted to do is digitising by photographing the negatives with a digital camera. JJC makes a fairly cheap kit for this, a copy of Nikon's kit. As I'm heading towards home developing again, this might be the future.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## not a trot (Jul 12, 2022)

Red Arrows flying above our garden this afternoon, practising for next weeks Farnborough airshow.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2022)

Brixton early morning walk - pics taken on my Huawei P30 pro

























						After the Saturday night madness: Sunday morning in Brixton, 4.30am – in photos
					

The hot weather saw hundreds of people drinking in the streets and parks around Brixton, with bars like Hootananny and the Effra Social packed to capacity. By 4,30am almost everyone had gone home: …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 13, 2022)

last night, evening

thismorning


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 13, 2022)

not a trot said:


> View attachment 331970Red Arrows flying above our garden this afternoon, practising for next weeks Farnborough airshow.


I don't think that's the Red Arrows. Those planes don't look like Hawks to me.

I think it might have been the Black Eagles Display Team from S Korea.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 15, 2022)

A few from Wednesday evening at Warwickshire Lavender Farm air and on ground. (Had to get permission to fly from Coventry airport as in their flight restriction zone and they were very accommodating.)


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 15, 2022)

Wow cybershot, amazing pics. Love the orange and purple in the last one.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## cybershot (Jul 15, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


> Wow cybershot, amazing pics. Love the orange and purple in the last one.


Thanks, perfect conditions to fully take advantage of golden hour.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 16, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Thanks, perfect conditions to fully take advantage of golden hour.


Looks more like Umbria than Warwickshire (do I mean Umbria? you get the gist)   You could pretend you'd been there on your holidays from those pics


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2022)

Brixton at night


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 19, 2022)

Náměstí Václava Havla, Prague. Digital, processed in Darktable. This square (within the National Theatre complex) is one of my favourite places for people watching.


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 19, 2022)

editor said:


> Brixton at night
> 
> View attachment 333185



I really like this one. A sense of both stillness and movement in one.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 21, 2022)

I call this one ^^^ 'Where engineering got us'.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 22, 2022)

Apparently this Phoenician ruin was the inspiration for Hendrix to write ‘Castles in the Sand’ - legend has it, he didn’t visit the Moroccan village of Diabat until 1969 when said song was written in 1967.

I so want it to be true that it was his inspiration.

“And so castles made of sand,
Fall in the sea, eventually.”


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 23, 2022)

Essaouira: The City of Wind. Sitting at a cafe table, these three lads came along to sell tissues, using paper/rock/scissor to decide who worked which area. It was an off the hip shot and captures a lovely and quite intimate moment.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 29, 2022)

Not sure who took this as it just says Reuters. Used by a few newspapers this morning, I know it's not the norm to post those sort of pics there, but I just love this from last nights openeing ceronomy of the commonwealth games.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 29, 2022)

That must be what I misheard as mechanical ball this morning


----------



## Nikkormat (Jul 29, 2022)

Around Malá Strana, Prague, earlier this month. All on Ilford HP5 film.


----------



## cybershot (Jul 30, 2022)

I decided to go into Brum this morning. (Had to seriously compress these to get them on here, so apologies if some of the quality is lost)


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2022)

I'm really loving this cheapo secondhand Olympus Stylus 1 I picked up for under £200. 

























						Brixton street photos – architecture, colours, a car crash, a lost canary and a treasure chest, August 2022
					

We’re not always taking photos in the middle of the night, and to prove it here’s fifty daytime shots taken in Brixton and around the surrounding area. Above can be seen a scene from Br…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## stdP (Aug 4, 2022)

A wee jaunt out to the country showed it to be relievingly hoaching with bees.


----------



## stdP (Aug 5, 2022)

This potentially doctored pic on the estate agent's thread reminded me of another one I took at the Giant's Causeway. There's been some minor editing done to bring out some of the shadow detail in the rocks at the bottom (I underexposed by about 2/3rds of a stop to keep the highlights and give the colour a bit more saturation but the dynamic range was beyond what a single exposure could achieve), but other than that the colours are genuine (although they vanished from the sky soon after this and the remainder of the sunset was very drab). Inexplicably given the fantastic weather and sunset, there were very few people there. A properly magical location.

Still, it's a bit twee enough that I figure it should come with some sort of sickening slogan so feel free to add your own 




To balance that effervescence out a bit, here's a B&W one taken on the same day from what is clearly my "person on their own at the coast" period.


----------



## BristolEcho (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## izz (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## izz (Aug 9, 2022)

Been eggsperimenting with teeny toys - someone please let me know if these images display too hugely


----------



## izz (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 9, 2022)

A fantastic Brighton Gay Pride weekend! Here's five of my faves from Saturday's parade:


----------



## cesare (Aug 9, 2022)

Those are fantastic, Mr B 😎


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 10, 2022)

And a few of my faves from the Sunday Village Party

Queenie & Kate Wildblood


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 10, 2022)

Photographed this guy on Saturday evening, & the first two things to pop into my noggin were neonwilderness & Badgers.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2022)

I'm still mightily impressed with my £200 Olympus camera:


----------



## cybershot (Aug 12, 2022)

Sorry. More drone spam but been after the holy grail for a while.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 12, 2022)

Good shots cybershot you certainly get a unique perspective from way up there


----------



## stdP (Aug 15, 2022)

As bastardly hot as its been, stark sunlight always makes for some fun B&W.


For a scant few seconds there was a gap in the middle of the heaving tourists on Tower Bridge


Forty Internet Points and a bowl of plum jam if people can guess what's going on here


And I dredged this one out of the archives because, on walking past it this week, the entire facade of the building has been removed which likely means this forlorn little clock is also gone for good


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 15, 2022)

stdP said:


> Forty Internet Points and a bowl of plum jam if people can guess what's going on here
> View attachment 337732


Close-up of a shower head?


----------



## stdP (Aug 15, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> Close-up of a shower head?



Indeed, but it had got clogged up with limescale so I dunked it in vinegar to dissolve it, hence all the bubbles.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 15, 2022)

stdP said:


> Indeed, but it had got clogged up with limescale so I dunked it in vinegar to dissolve it, hence all the bubbles.


That reminds me, mine needs...


----------



## izz (Aug 15, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And a few of my faves from the Sunday Village Party
> View attachment 336882
> Queenie & Kate Wildblood
> View attachment 336883
> ...


These are delightful photographs but it looks like you've sprayed yourself liberally with pheromones


----------



## izz (Aug 15, 2022)

cybershot said:


> Sorry. More drone spam but been after the holy grail for a while.
> 
> View attachment 337182
> 
> ...


Where are you ? I'd love a good drone picture of where we live (Yes I know I could probably Google but where would the fun be in that ?)


----------



## izz (Aug 15, 2022)

stdP said:


> As bastardly hot as its been, stark sunlight always makes for some fun B&W.
> View attachment 337730
> 
> For a scant few seconds there was a gap in the middle of the heaving tourists on Tower Bridge
> ...


(clock)


----------



## cybershot (Aug 15, 2022)

izz said:


> Where are you ? I'd love a good drone picture of where we live (Yes I know I could probably Google but where would the fun be in that ?)


West Midlands. If you use social media dare I say it local community groups, no doubt someone has one or knows of someone local who does. They are not as expensive as they once were, but obviously decent photo/video ones despite being more affordable are still expensive gadgets.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Aug 20, 2022)

Handheld Samsung whatever this is on night mode. I thought this pretty impressive for a smartphone anyway


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Aug 20, 2022)

The spider plant indoors, the montebretias outside, and the red window


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## cybershot (Sep 4, 2022)

Polinations in Birmingham Victoria Square


----------



## weltweit (Sep 4, 2022)

They are very striking things but I don't know that I prefer them over actual trees


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 10, 2022)

World Suicide Prevention Day
A kilometre out to sea and it looks like rain.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 10, 2022)

But a ha! It turned out nice, and I really like these pics I got of a mate throwing his cast net


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 10, 2022)

Boy 2


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 10, 2022)

Friday after work drinks..


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 10, 2022)

Whale watching 🐳


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 10, 2022)

The Milky way


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 10, 2022)

Boy 3


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 10, 2022)

Lovely pics as usual ice-is-forming - strapping lad you have there and is that a grandchild?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 10, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Lovely pics as usual ice-is-forming - strapping lad you have there and is that a grandchild?



I've got 3 sons, 1 daughter and a few grandchildren  I love to just click  a load of pics when they're not looking, then look through them later and see what I've caught 🙂 oh and the in laws


----------



## weltweit (Sep 10, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> I've got 3 sons, 1 daughter, a grandson and a granddaughter. I love to just click  a load of pics when they're not looking, then look through them later and see what I've caught 🙂


Wow, great family  

Yes, I used to do that sort of thing. I have an 80-400mm lens which meant I could shoot close ups from a distance which meant people had less of an idea that I was actually shooting at them.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

Meet the family


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

paranoia  🎶


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

🎶


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

Awww


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

Nothing to see here folks


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

hmmmm


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

Soz


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

Got


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

A bit


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

Loose. Forgot about consent


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

❤️


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

*


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

Apart from the Milky way pic , where I was learning to use my daughters proper camera, all those shots were taken on my cheap Motorola


----------



## weltweit (Sep 11, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> Apart from the Milky way pic , where I was learning to use my daughters proper camera, all those shots were taken on my cheap Motorola


You couldn't tell that many were taken with a Moto (a phone I assume), They all look like they were taken with a camera!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 11, 2022)

weltweit said:


> You couldn't tell that many were taken with a Moto (a phone I assume), They all look like they were taken with a camera!


It's just one of these, it cost me approx 125 pounds









						Motorola E32 - Motorola
					

SLEEK. SMART. STUNNING.




					www.motorola.com.au
				




Ive used the same phone for a few years now


----------



## weltweit (Sep 11, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> It's just one of these, it cost me approx 125 pounds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Moto also, I like it ..


----------



## weltweit (Sep 11, 2022)

ice-is-forming your milky way picture came out well, do you remember what settings you used for it?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 11, 2022)

All aboard the late night Orkney Disco Bus


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 12, 2022)

weltweit said:


> ice-is-forming your milky way picture came out well, do you remember what settings you used for it?



Not a clue 🤣


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2022)

This was so good! In photos: the incredible labyrinth of brightly coloured inflatable tunnels at Colourscape, Clapham Common, Sept 2022


----------



## stdP (Sep 18, 2022)

Given that I didn't think the original mushroom man was entirely fitting for the "no-frills graffiti" thread, and they no longer seem to be popping up with quite the same frequency they were (one of the ones below was literally painted over the day after I took a pic of it) I figured I'd add some of the rest of the ones I've snapped here. I'm not quite sure what it is I like about them, but like them I do.



stdP said:


> I don't think it quite fits the bill as functional or no-frills, but my neck of the woods in central has been hoaching with graffiti of a spaced-out man with mushrooms on his tongue. A fair few of them have been cleaned or painted over only to reappear not too long after.
> 
> Edit: for your consideration
> View attachment 342507
> ...


----------



## RoyReed (Sep 19, 2022)

A heron on the River Camel at Wadebridge. I took some more photos of him catching a grey mullet.


----------



## cybershot (Sep 19, 2022)

From the Severn valley railway autumn steam gala.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 24, 2022)

another little blue boat 



this is the mary river 
at the start of the mary river is a mediaeval village.in the bush.in queensland. Trippy 


then the river travels east, it gets big and it floods badly...and then just about where this blue boat is, it merges with the great sandy strait and out into the coral ocean 🌊 🌊🌊


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 25, 2022)

5 minutes ago, with that cheap little phone. No filter but a zoom in on the first one that looks yuk


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2022)

Oxford Street yesterday














						Oxford Street sunset: long shadows, a golden sky and, yes, the Christmas decorations are already up
					

Here’s how Oxford Street looked at sunset yesterday, with beautiful golden rays illuminating one of the most famous shopping streets in the world.




					www.urban75.org


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 1, 2022)

Out at the Brough of Birsay after sunset the other night


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2022)

"Yes I'm compensating"


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2022)

Skiddy Boiiz


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2022)

Grippy


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2022)

Last one honest


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2022)

Scooter rider, 1.15am


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 9, 2022)

Like father like son like grandson 

I don't know how to make a collage where I chose the order the pics go in ? weltweit


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 9, 2022)

Wild brumby


----------



## weltweit (Oct 9, 2022)

ice-is-forming said:


> Like father like son
> 
> I don't know how to make a collage where I chose the order the pics go in ? weltweit


Sorry I have no idea


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 9, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Sorry I have no idea



You're fired


----------



## stdP (Oct 12, 2022)

The moon is looking rather splendid this eve so I tried out my super-tele on it and I'm rather chuffed with the level of detail on it. First effort from a few days ago:


...and tonight's which I'm much happier with - used a tripod this time instead of hoping the image stabilisation worked. No tweaks done in post-processing other than a bump in contrast (I deliberately shot in a lower contrast mode than usual to give me as much dynamic range as possible).


Hopefully there's still some detail visible after it's been resized.


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## pug (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 22, 2022)

Found these near Yate. Couldn't stop for long.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 22, 2022)

Got a vacuum adulting 101


----------



## BristolEcho (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## cybershot (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## cybershot (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 23, 2022)

We both got inkcaps I think BristolEcho, but yours look shaggier than mine.


----------



## comrade spurski (Oct 25, 2022)

From the partial eclipse today


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 26, 2022)

Rough out there today


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## strung out (Oct 30, 2022)

An old semi-abandoned Chinese mining village near Ipoh, Malaysia


----------



## cybershot (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2022)

J Train, Brooklyn, 1.30am Saturday night.


----------



## izz (Nov 7, 2022)

cybershot said:


> View attachment 350242


Where's that then ?


----------



## cybershot (Nov 7, 2022)

izz said:


> Where's that then ?


Lichfield Cathedral. I think its moved on now.


----------



## sparkling (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2022)

Cleaning the subway at Bowery NYC


----------



## stdP (Nov 13, 2022)

A nicely backlit leaf.


The misty weather today gave rise to some very atmospheric conditions:


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

Some more NYC subway pics:









More here In photos: New York subway scenes – people, trains and night views - urban75: art, photos, walks #


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 18, 2022)

Loving that last one!


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2022)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Loving that last one!


This is the trip where I realised that my phone (Pixel Pro 7)  can do a better job of street photography than my expensive Ricoh GR.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Damn, the camera on the Pixel Pro 7 is bloody good!











More -> In photos: London’s South Bank at dusk – dark clouds, rain, neon trees, books and umbrellas - urban75: art, photos, walks


----------



## weepiper (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## cesare (Nov 22, 2022)

Is that an otter weepiper ?


----------



## weepiper (Nov 22, 2022)

cesare said:


> Is that an otter weepiper ?


Yes, a mum and three cubs.


----------



## cesare (Nov 22, 2022)

weepiper said:


> Yes, a mum and three cubs.


How lovely.

Perhaps the pics could also go on Badger's Otters thread (if you were minded to) x


----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 26, 2022)

In the city 





That's a bloody good phone camera editor !


----------



## weepiper (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Chilli.s (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## weepiper (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## RoyReed (Dec 12, 2022)

Our local squirrel has been helping himself to the bird's fatballs. The birds don't seem interested, so I think it's OK.




Grey Squirrel by Roy Reed, on Flickr




Grey Squirrel by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## cybershot (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## RoyReed (Dec 20, 2022)

Tree on Clapham Common by Roy Reed, on Flickr


----------



## Voley (Dec 31, 2022)

My best ones from the last year:


----------



## Nikkormat (Jan 4, 2023)

2022 was not a good year for my photography; partly lack of motivation, partly lack of time. The last roll of film of the year lasted me from September to December. 

Recycle everything


Dog at Letná, Prague


Leaves


Dog by the river


Bridge over the Vltava, Holešovice, Prague


All on Fomapan 400 35mm film, contrast adjusted in gThumb.


----------

